# Ableton Live ou équivalent sur un iPad Pro ?



## ze_random_bass (26 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

ma machine principale est un iPad Pro 10,5'. Je suis aussi musicien amateur. Et dans un des groupes où je joue, on doit s'échanger des projets faits sur Ableton Live 9.

Bref, avant d'investir dans du matos, j'ai une question double :

j'ai cherché sur l'App Store, je n'ai rien trouvé mais quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'Ableton Live n'est pas disponible sur iOS ?
existe-t-il une app pour lire et modifier des projets issus d'Ableton Live ?

Merci, a+


----------



## mokuchley (27 Mars 2020)

1) . je ne crois pas ; ce que j'ai entre-aperçu ce sont des logiciels ios qui controlent ableton

2) . chaque DAW a son propre type de fichier, hors mis le MP3 et le wav

pour l'avoir utilisez pendant 2 ans, je sais qu'il existe une bonne communauté sur le forum d' ableton
sinon, vous pouvez fouiner sur ce site =>http://www.synthtopia.com/

je viens de relire, si vous cherchez d'autre DAW sur IOS : il y a cubasis


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

merci pour les infos. Je vais voire Cubasis et la communauté Ableton.

A+


----------

